# .::Manufacturer Numbers::.



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

*Hope This Helps*

3Com
800-NET-3Com

800.com
800-327-5815

AAMAZING TECHNOLOGIES
714-255-1688

AATRIX SOFTWARE INCORPORATED
800-426-0854

ABACUS CONCEPTS
800-666-7828

ABACUS SOFTWARE
800-451-4319

ABATON TECHNOLOGY
800-356-4283

ABLE SOFT
800-545-9009

ACCTECH
800-237-1237

ACCENT SOFTWARE

Toll Free
800-800-4880

Direct
719-955-3400

ACCOLADE
408-296-8400

ACCULOGIC
800-234-7811

ACE SOFTWARE
800-345-3223

ACECAD

Toll Free 
800-676-4223

Tech 
408-655-9911

Acer America Corp.

800-816-2237 (software support)
800-445-6495
800-538-1542

ACI US
408-252-4444

ACMA Computers
800-786-8998

ACOUSTIC RESEARCH
800-225-9847

Acropolis Software
916-967-4791

ACTIONTEC
888 436 0657

ACTION TECHNOLOGIES

Toll Free
800-WORKFLOW

Tech 
810-521-6190

ACTIVISION
516-431-0589

ADI Systems
408-944-0100 x3

Adobe Products

Acrobat:
800-272-3623

FrameMaker:
800-U4FRAME

Illustrator:
800-649-3875

PageMaker:
800-42-ADOBE

Photo Deluxe:
800-888-6293

Photoshop:
800-49-ADOBE

AGFA

Toll Free
800-879-2432

Direct
970-522-1380

Alps Electric
800-449-2577

ALTEC LANSING
800-258-3288

American Megatrends Inc.
6145-F Northbelt Parkway
Norcross, GA
30071-2976

Support: (770)-246-8645
Sales: (800)-828-9264
Main: (770)-246-8600
Fax: (770)-246-8772

web: www.ami.com
email: [email protected]

American Multisystems

Toll Free
800-888-6615

Direct
408-945-2296

American Power Conversion
800-800-4272

Amquest Corp.
800-577-1819

AOL PHOTOCAM
888-935-0353

AOpen America Inc. - Voice Line
888-85-AOPEN

AOpen America Inc. - Tech Support
510-489-8928

APPLE COMPUTER
800-APLCARE (800-275-2273)

APOLLO
877-692-7655

ARTEC
510-739-0800

AST Research
800-727-1278

AT&T Worldnet Service
1-800-967-5363

Attachmate Corp.

Toll Free
800-426-6283

Direct
425-957-4607

ATI Technologies
905-882-2626

Autodesk
206-487-2233

AutoCAD
800-964-6432

Avantos Performance Systems
510-654-4727

B Back to Top

Baystate Technologies
508-220-2020

Baystate Technologies
900-288-2284

Best Data
818-773-9600

BestWare

Toll Free
800-322-MYOB

Direct
201-586-2200

BlueLight.com

Toll Free
800-355-6388

Tech 
979-776-6515

Blue Sky Software Corp.
619-551-5680

Boca Research
561-241-8088 x3

Borland International
800-523-7070

Bose Corp.
800-WWW-BOSE

Broderbund/The Learning Company
319-247-3325

Brother International Corp.
800-276-7746

Buena Vista Interactive
1-888-782-4185 (tech support)

C Back to Top

Cadkey
508-220-2020

Cadkey
900-288-2284

Caere Corp.
408-395-8319

CALCOMP
800-225-2667

Caligari Corp.

Toll Free
800-351-7620 x4

Direct
415-390-9600

Campbell Services
800-559-5955

Canon Computer Systems
800-423-2366

Cardinal Technologies
770-840-2157

Cassady & Greene (Makers of Conflict Catcher)
800-359-4920 (USA Sales)
831-484-9228 (Tech Support)
831-484-9218 (fax)

CASIO
800-962-2746

Citibank
800-950-5114

Claris Corp.

Toll Free
800-735-7593

Direct
408-727-9004

Clear Software
617-965-5019

Compaq Computer Corp.

Toll Free
800-652-6672

Compaq Order Center (COC)
800-841-2761

Computer Associates
800-645-3042

Conexant Systems (Rockwell)
800-854-8099

CONNECTIX
800-839-3627

CONVERSA CORPORATION
425-895-1800

CoreComm
877-298-5488

Corel Corp.
800-772-6735

Creative (DigiCom)
408-934-1601

Creative Labs

Toll Free 
800-998-5227

Direct
405-742-6622

CROSS
800-868-0884

CTX 
800-888-2012

CyberPatrol
508-870-7200

D Back to Top

DAEWOO
800-323-9668

Dagar Software Corp.
203-393-2000

DARWIN KEYBOARDS
415-621-1151

DataViz 
203-268-0030

Dell Computer Corp.
Tech Support:
General Number: 1-800-624-9896
XP Help: 1-800-456-3355
Customer Care: 
Home and Home Office: 1-800-624-9897 
Small Business: 1-877-773-3355 
Medium Business: 1-877-671-3355

DeLorme Mapping 
207-846-8900

Delrina Corp.
541-345-3322

DeltaPoint
408-375-4700

Diamond Multimedia Systems
Customer Service: 1-800-468-5846 or 1-541-967-2490

Technical Support: 1-254-299-2758

Digital Equipment Corp.
800-554-3333

DirecTV 
800-531-5000

Dr Solomon's Software (Now part of McAfee)

DRAGON SYSTEMS 
888-303-6129

E Back to Top

EarthLink

Toll Free
800-890-6356

Tech 
800-890-5128

Ebag.com
800-820-6126

Eddie Bauer
800-426-8020

Efficient Networks (Efficient Modems)
888-286-9375

EIZO Nanao Technologies
800-800-5202

EMachines
801-401-1419

ENCORE
310-342-0610

Enorex Microsystems
800-419-4942

ENTREGA
949-583-2923

Epson America
800-GO-EPSON

EPSON
800-922-8911

eSpecially My Barney Interactive Toy Help Line
800-939-2754

ESRI
909-793-3774

ESRI
909-792-0960

ESS Technologies
510-492-1088

Everex Computers (Tech Support and Cust Serv.)
510-4984411

EVERGREEN
541-757-0934

Executive Software International
818-547-2050

F Back to Top

First Computer Systems

Toll Free
800-325-1911

Direct
770-441-1911

FLX Corp.

Toll Free
800-359-4747

Direct
610-408-3900

Fogdog.com 
800-624-2017

Forte

Main 
619-431-6400

Telecom
619-431-6400

Fractal Design Corp
805-566-6200

Frame Technology Corp
206-628-4661

FRANKLIN
609-239-4333

FrontierNet

Customer Service
888-238-3500

Tech Support
800-584-3384

FTP Software

Toll Free
800-866-6539 x8922

Direct
403-213-8900

G Back to Top

Gateway

Automated Tech Support
800-846-2118

Gateway - Tech
800-846-2301

Gateway-Customer Service
1-800-GATE-WAY

GLOBAL VILLAGE

First 90 days
561-241-8088

After first 90 days
900-555-4900

Network
770-956-0989

GoldMine Software Corp
310-459-1222

GROILER INTERACTIVE 
203-796-2536

GYRATION
800-316-5432

H Back to Top

HAHT Software
919-786-5200

HASBRO INTERACTIVE Tech Support 
978-522-0100

Hayes Microcomputer Products
770-441-1617

Hercules Computer Technology

Toll Free
800-323-0601

Direct
510-623-6050

Hewlett Packard

Deskjet Printers 
208-344-4131

Handheld PCs
970-635-1000

LaserJet Printers
208-323-2551

Personal Computers
208-323-4663

Hilgraeve
313-243-0576 x6

HITACHI
800-448-2244

HSC Software
805-566-6200

Hummingbird Communications
416-496-2200

I Back to Top

IBM Corp
800-772-2227

Iconovex Corp
612-896-5125

IdeaFisher Systems
714-474-8111

IMATION 
800-328-9438

IMAGEWORKS
708-503-1155

IMSI
505-232-3200

InContext Corp
905-819-1173

InfoAccess

Toll Free
800-344-9737

Direct
206-747-3203

INGENIUS
473-473-7373

Inset Systems
573-875-0530

ProComm
573-875-0530

Vertisoft
573-875-0932

Insight Software Solutions
801-295-1890

Inso Corp
312-527-4357

Instance Corp

Toll Free
800-494-0550

Direct
206-702-0555

Intel Corp
800-628-8686

INTERACT
410-785-5661

INTEREX
800-513-9744

Inteva Computers Customer Service
Company closed; no number available

Intuit

Quicken
505-896-7204

Intuit (Mac)
972-312-3018

Intuit (Win)
800-685-7369

Iomega Corp
888-4-IOMEGA

IOMEGA
801-629-7625

iSBiSTER International
972-495-6724

J Back to Top

Jam.Logic Designs

Toll Free
800-750-8113

Direct
303-690-8113

Janna Systems
819-772-7113

Janna Contact 95
819-772-7113

Janna Contact Personal
541-884-7270

Janna Contact 2.0
541-884-7270

Jasc
612-930-9171

JAZZ SPEAKERS 
800-291-8999

JetFax 
800-753-8329

Jetstream Communications

Toll Free
800-INFO-JET

Direct
408-777-4331

JIAN TOOLS FOR BUSINESS
800-346-5426

K Back to Top

KENSINGTON
800-280-8318

Kensington Technology Group

Toll Free
800-535-4242

Direct
415-572-2700

Kidasa Software
512-328-0168

KIDBOARD 
800-531-2842

Komodo

Cust Service
626-217-1023

Sales
888-566-6368

Tech Support
626-968-8668

KnowledgePoint
800-727-1133

KODAK
800-235-6325

Kurzweil

Toll Free
800-380-1234 x2

Direct
617-893-5151

L Back to Top

LinkSys Tech Support
800-326-7114

LABTEC
888-522-8321

Labtec Enterprises
360-896-2000

LANGUAGE FORCE
714-279-9083 EXT 401

LaserTools Corp
510-420-1319

LEARNING COMPANY
319-247-3333

LEARNKEY
435-674-0037 EXT 293

LEXMARK
800-453-9872

LOGITECH
702-269-3457

Lotus Development Corp
800-266-8720 
All Passport Plans 
800-266-8720

cc:Mail 
800-804-8380

Desktop
800-553-4270

Notes
800-437-6391

Luckman Interactive
213-614-17

M Back to Top

Macola Software
800-468-0834

Macola Software 
614-382-5999

Macromedia 
415-252-9080

MACS 
410-737-8418

MAD CATZ 
800-659-2287

MATROX 
800-810-2550

Matrox Graphics 
514-685-0270

Maximizer Technologies 
800-368-6344

MAXTECH 
562-926-0747

Maxtor Corp

Toll Free
800-2-MAXTOR

Direct
303-651-6000

McAfee 
Membership Services
1.408.992.8599

Fax: 1.408.992.8598

1-900-454-6223 (Pay-Per-Minute tech support)

MCI Worldcom 
800-444-3333

MediaPath Technologies

Toll Free 
800-357-0697

Direct
609-222-0500

MediaSpace 2000 (Advertise on AOL) 
877-228-2542

MEGAHERTZ 
800-638-3266

MetaCreations Corp 
805-566-6200

MetaTools 
805-566-6200

Metricom 
800-543-0721

MGI Software Corp 
905-764-7291

Microcom 
617-551-1414

Carbon Copy 
617-551-1414

Hardware 
617-551-1313

Micro Express 
800-899-4832

Micrografx 
972-234-2694

Micrografx 
972-644-3688

Micron Electronics 
800-877-8856

Microsoft Network (MSN)
800-386-5550 (customer support)
877-635-7019 (tech support)

Microsoft (Toll Call - Fee Based Support Only)
(800) 936-5700 or 425-635-7222

Microsoft text telephone (TT/TDD)
800-892-5234

Access
425-635-7050

Desktop Applications (excludes office)
425-454-2030

Desktop Systems
425-635-7040

Excel
425-635-7070

Games and Multimedia
425-637-9308

Internet Explorer Support
425-635-7123

Money
425-635-7131

Mouse/Hardware
425-635-7040

Multimedia products
425-635-7172

Office for Windows
425-635-7056

PowerPoint
425-635-7145

Publisher Pre-Press
425-635-3142

Product Analyzer 2000
425-635-7179

Press, Learning, Mastering Series (setup and installation only)
425-635-7033

Visio
425-454-2030

WebTV
800-469-3288

Windows 3.1x
425-635-7098

Windows 95
800-936-5700

Windows 98 (if purchased separately)
425-635-7222

Windows NT
425-635-7018

Windows 2000 (Modem Driver Assistance)
425-635-7179

Windows 2000 (uninstallation Assistance)
425-635-7179

Windows Millennium (ME)
425-635-3311

Windows XP
425-635-3311

Word
206-462-9673

Works
425-635-7130

Micro Solutions 
815-754-4500

Micron

Main
877-894-5693

Tech 
888-652-7252

Microtest

Toll Free
800-526-9675

Direct
602-952-6400

MidWest Micro 
800-262-6622

MIJENIX 
608-277-1981

Mijenix Corp 
608-277-1971

MINOLTA 
201-818-5721

MIPS DATALINE 
619-613-6686

Mitsuba Corp 
909-392-2020

Mitsubishi Electronics America 
800-344-6352

Mitsumi Electronics Corp 
800-801-7927

Modatech Systems 
800-368-6344

MODEM MASTER 
888-737-6387

MONORAIL 
888-880-7245

Motorola 
800-934-4721

Motorola (Rockwell chipset support) 
847-480-8000

Mustang Software 
805-873-2550

Mustek (hardware)
1-949-788-3600

My Favorite PC
214-459-2102

Mylex 
510-608-2400

BusLogic 
408-654-0760

N Back to Top

NEC

Technologies (Mitsubishi and NEC Monitors) 
1-800-632-4662

Printer Support
1-800-632-4650

(Desktop Tech Support) 
1-800-632-4554 or 1-800-632-4565

(Laptop Tech Support)
1-800-632-4525 or 1-800-632-4880

(Priority One Support-fee based with CC) 
877-735-3388

(Priority One Support-fee based charged to Phone bill) 
900-555-2728

NetManage
408-973-8181

NetObjects

Toll Free
888-449-6400

Direct
415-482-3200

Netscape 
Tech 800-411-0707

NETWORK ASSOCIATES 
972-855-7044

NetZero 
805-418-2020

NEWCOM 
800-563-9266

NEWER TECHNOLOGY 
316-943-0222

Nicomak Computing 
860-429-3539

NMB Technologies 
800-662-8321

Nokia Display Products 
800-483-7952

Norton-Lambert (NOT Norton prodcucts: see Symantec) 
Tech 805-964-6767

NovaWeb 
510-249-9500 x3

Novell 
800-NETWAREx2

Number Nine Visual Technology Corp 
617-674-0009 x3

O Back to Top

Office Depot 
800-463-3768

Office Depot (tech web related issues) 
888-2-the-net

Okidata 
800-OKIDATA

Okidata 
609-235-2600

OLYMPUS 
800-622-6372

Olympus America

Toll Free
800-347-4027 x4

Direct
516-844-5000

Omega Research 
305-551-9903

OMRON 
800-634-4350

ON Magazine
800-444-3404

OREGON SCIENTIFIC 
800-869-7779

O'Reilly Associates 
707-829-0105

Ositech Communications

Toll Free
888-OSITECH

Direct
519-836-8063

P Back to Top

Pacific CommWare 
541-482-2744 x2

Pacific Image Electronics 
310-214-5281 x4

Packard Bell

(Priority One Support-fee based with CC)
877-735-3388

Packard Bell (Priority One Support-fee based charged to Phone bill) 
900-555-2728

PALM 
800-638-3266

Palo Alto Software 
541-683-6162 x2

Panasonic Communications Systems Co

Toll Free
800-PANASYS

Direct
201-348-7000

Panda Software (Tech Support)
415-392-5950

PCTel 
408-383-0452

Peachtree Software 
770-492-6311

Petopia 
877-738-6742

PHILIPS 
888-239-6948

Philips Electronics 
408-570-5900

PHONEX (Wireless Modem Jacks) 
800-437-0101

Pionex Technologies Inc. 
800-606-3666

Pionex Technologies Inc. (International Tech) 
801-226-8045

PIVOT 
800-858-7744

Plasmon Data 
800-451-6845 x3

Plasmon Data 
612-946-4100

Play/Snappy 
916-851-0900

Plextor 
408-980-1838 x3

PNY 
800-769-0142

POLAROID 
800-432-5355

POLAROID PHOTOMAX 
800-897-0356

Portable Software Corp 
800-478-7411

Portrait Displays 
510-227-2716

Powersoft

Toll Free
800-395-3525 x3

Direct
508-287-1500

Practical Peripherals 
770-840-9966

PRETEC 
510-440-0535

Primavera Systems 
610-667-8600

Princeton Graphic Systems

Toll Free
800-747-6249

Direct
714-751-8405

Prodigy 
Tech 800-213-0992

Proxima Corp

Toll Free
800-447-7692

Direct
619-457-5500

Q Back to Top

Qualcomm

Toll Free
800-2-EUDORA

Direct 
619-658-1291

Quantum Corp 
800-826-8022

Quarterdeck Corp 
573-875-0530

ProComm 
573-875-0530

Vertisoft 
573-875-0932

Quicken

(free automated) 
800-644-3193

Quicken 2001 
900-555-4932

Quicken 2000 
900-555-4932

Quicken 99 
900-555-4776

Quicken 98/Windows 
900-555-4688

Quicken 98/Mac 
900-555-4776

Quicken Turbo Tax 
900-555-8899

QUICKSHOT 
408-263-4163

R Back to Top

RAND McNALLY 
847-982-0944

RCA 
800-626-2000

RealPlayer 
Tech 206-674-2680

Real World Multimedia

Toll Free
800-969-GAME x2

Direct
714-553-6678

RELAXOR 
800-739-8967

RICOH 
800-327-8349

Ricoh Corp 
800-225-1899 x1694

RightFAX 
520-320-7000

Robotech 
800-255-2215 x3

ROLODEX/REX 
609-386-8997

ROYAL 
908-526-820

S Back to Top

SS Software International

Toll Free
800-701-9648

Direct
781-273-7400

Samsung Electronics America 
800-SAMSUNG

SCT 
800-408-4084

SCOTSDALE TECHNOLOGY 
888-270-8520

SEAGATE 
405-936-1600

Seagate Software 
604-669-8379

SHARK 
800-800-3321

Sharp Electronics Corp 
800-237-4277

Sheridan Software Systems 
516-753-0985

SIMON SCHUSTER 
800-983-5333

SkiSoft Publishing Corp 
800-662-3622

SkiSoft Publishing Corp 
781-863-1876

SL Waber 
800-634-1485

SMART FRIENDLY 
800-592-9448

Socket Communications 
510-744-2720

SoftArc 
905-415-7144

Softdesk Retail Products 
816-891-8418

SoftQuad 
416-544-8879

Software Publishing Corp 
970-522-9064

ASAP, Harvard, Professional Write 
970-522-9064

OnFile 
407-333-4160

Sony Electronics 
408-894-0555

Sony PC 
Tech 888-476-6972

CD-ROM Discman 
800-766-9236 
Sprynet 
800-557-9614 x26

Sprynet 
206-447-0300

SPSS 
617-965-5019

Starfish Software 
970-522-4610

STB Systems

Toll Free
800-234-4334

Direct
972-669-0989

Supra Corp 
408-325-7100

Supra 
541-967-2450

Symantec Corp (includes all Norton Products) 
800-441-7234

Systemax 
800-262-6622

SyQuest Technology 
510-226-5400

SYQUEST 
510-226-4000

T Back to Top

TECHWORKS 
800-688-7466

Tektronix 
800-835-6100

Texas Instruments Corporate 
800-336-5236

Texas Instruments Calculators & Ed. Solutions 
800-842-2737

THRUSTMASTER 
503-615-3200

Time Inc. Magazine 
888-962-7842

Toray Industries

Toll Free
800-TORAY-PD

Direct
650-341-7152

Toshiba

America Information Systems 
800-999-4273

Tech 
800-457-7777

Sales Info 
800-TOSHIBA

Customer Service 
800-457-7777

TouchStone Software Corp 
714-969-7746 x2

Toys R Us 
888-869-7932

Traveling Software

Toll Free
800-343-8080 x4

Direct
425-483-8088

Trend Micro
Tech Support:
Monday - Friday
5 am - 5 pm (PST) Phone: +1 (888) 608-1009

TRINEXUS 
888-851-3317

Tripp Lite 
312-755-5400

TURTLE BEACH/VOYETRA 
914-966-0600

Tympani Development 
408-735-9555

TV Guide 
800-866-1400

U Back to Top

Ulead Systems 
310-523-9393

UMAX

Main Number
208-552-7980

Technologies Toll Free 
800-468-8629

Technologies Direct 
510-651-8883

UMB Computer 
713-974-5050

UPDATE ANYWHERE 
516-630-2768

USA IDENTY 
800-723-8258

U.S. Robotics

Tech 
801-401-1114 (analog modems)
801-401-1143 (wireless networks)
801-401-1144 (PCMCIA modems)

Headquarters 
877-710-0884

Utobia Systems

Toll Free
888-4UTOBIA

Direct
909-357-6866

V Back to Top

VIA Cyrix Tech Support 
800-462-9749

VIA GRAFIX 
918-825-4844

VIDEOLABS 
800-467-7157

VIDEONICS 
800-338-3348

ViewSonic Corp

Toll Free
800-888-8583

Direct
909-869-7976

Viking 
800-845-8777

Virtual Motion 
415-778-0100

Virtus Corp 
919-467-9599

Visio Corp 
541-882-8687

Visioneer 
541-884-5548

VIVITAR 
805-498-0438

VOCAL TEC 
800-843-2289

VOYETRA TECHNOLOGIES 
914-966-2150

VXI 
800-742-8588

W Back to Top

Wacom Technology Corp

Toll Free
800-922-6620

Direct
360-750-8882

WebTV 
800-469-3288

Wells Fargo 
800-956-4442

Westell
877-275-7797

WESTERN DIGITAL 
800-275-4932

WinBook Computer Corp

Toll Free 
800-468-1225

Direct
614-481-7465

WRQ 
206-217-7000

X Back to Top

X-10 
800-442-5138

Xerox Corp 
800-TEAM-XRX

Xircom 
805-376-9200

XIRLINK 
800-254-1422

Y Back to Top

Yahoo! Inc. 
408-731-3300

Z Back to Top

Zoom Telephonics 
617-423-1076

ZOOM 
617-753-0556

Zoom (Rockwell chipset support) 
617-423-1076


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

:up: 
Should come in handy 
sekirt


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Where'd you get all those phone numbers???


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

Cool Ain't it?


----------



## GoJoAGoGo (Dec 26, 2002)

Thanks ... :up:


----------

